# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Длительность ашрама.

## Алексей Назин

Харе Кришна,уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху  :vanca calpa: . Меня интересует такой вопрос.Я собираю начать духовное обучение и принять брахмачарью примерно в 20-22 года. Сколько обычно длится брахмачарья-ашрам,и во сколько лет его можно принимать? Если возраст брахмачарьи прошёл,а духовное обучение так и не удалось начать,то сразу приходится становиться грихастхой,или как? И как брахмачарьи при переходе в грихастха ашрам зарабатывают себе на то,чтобы купить и обустроить дом? Или можно после брахмачарьи не сразу жениться,а сначала живя в храме или работая в командировке сначала заработать на дом,а потом жениться? Например,как закончил брахмачарья ашрам,вахтами ездить на работу с зарплатой около 100 тысяч,а как заработаешь на дом,купить его по близости от храма,и найти другую работу в своём городе. И как быть,если работая вахтовым методом нет возможности следовать распорядку и т.п Например преданным приходится работать до поздна,не всегда есть возможность совершать омовение,не разрешается готовить себе пищу,так как например или нет кухни или всем обеспечивают стандартное питание в столовой? Если проще-как быть преданному,работающему вахтовым методом? Заранее спасибо за ответ : )

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Продолжительность брахмачари ашрама зависит от варны человека. Брахманы учатся дольше всех. Но поскольку речь идет о работе по найму вахтовым методом, то это не брахманическая дятельность. Значит обучение в брахмачари ашраме будет непродолжительным. Поэтому смотрите по обстоятельствам. 
Что касается соблюдения всех строгостей питания, если на такой работе предлагают общее питание для всех, и нет возможности отдельно готовить, то что тут можно поделать? Нет ведических советов на неведическую ситуацию. Лучший вариант - не попадать в зависимость от людей низкой природы. Но сделать это в условиях Кали-юги не каждому удается. Это возможно только, если человек сам может организовать свое поддержание, не попадая в зависимость от других. Если такой квалификации нет, то все усложняется. Свобода дорого стоит.

----------

